# How many eggs is to much?



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Hi there,
How often do your dogs get eggs? Once a day? Once a week? Once a month? Gandalf loves them and they're such a cheap form of protein, I've been giving them to him a couple times a week. Is there any harm in giving them everyday? 
Thanks!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I give our dogs raw eggs 4 times per week - no shell.

Our 85# males gets 3 eggs with his raw food 4 x per week, and our 64 pound female gets 2 eggs with her raw food 4 times per week.

If you cook the eggs, they should not be hard boiled, from a nutrition standpoint. 

You can cook eggs lightly but keep the yolk intact and uncooked to protect the fragile fatty acids from exposure to air and heat. Such as "over easy".


Moms


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Inga just loves egg shells. Is this bad for her?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My two each get a boiled egg each morning. I was taking the shells off but now I let them have the entire egg ( and have to pick up the shell bits from the floor ). I used to lightly boil my eggs simply to make sure the shells were clean but my dogs made a mess with them.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Inga just loves egg shells. Is this bad for her?


Depends on how often you are feeding them and how many. 
Daily? Once in a while?

Egg shells are calcium, so this would be adding to the calcium levels contained in the kibble you are feeding.


Moms


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

She gets a couple of egg shells every few days. She eats them all up, does not leave a crumb. She will also snatch raw eggs from the hen yard if she can-- dadgummed egg suckin dawg


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

My dog gets an egg maybe once or twice a week on average. I scramble it because she prefers the yolk and will try to leave the white if I just crack it into her bowl. No shells; her raw meat base is 10% ground bone, so she doesn't need the additional calcium.

I could probably give an egg more often, I'm not sure why I don't.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Speaking of eggshells... what I want to know is why do the ones that I put in the dish get snubbed and go uneaten but the ones that make it to the trash can are like the love child of the one true ring made and foie gras...


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Inga just loves egg shells. Is this bad for her?


I do not know if this is true, but read that store bought eggs have a preservative of some type sprayed on the shell and that it might not be good to eat.

We have hens and give our GSD a couple whole raw eggs every week. Would probably give her more, but WE eat most of them:wink2:

I put the whole, raw egg on top of kibble. It's fun watching her try to carefully open the egg, then it cracks and she dives in...


----------



## Stangbait (Sep 21, 2017)

We feed one hard-boiled egg per day. A raw feeder told us to avoid raw eggs because raw egg white is a biotin inhibitor.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

voodoolamb said:


> Speaking of eggshells... what I want to know is why do the ones that I put in the dish get snubbed and go uneaten but the ones that make it to the trash can are like the love child of the one true ring made and foie gras...


Because only the eggshells that are lightly glazed in dirty kleenex and coffee grounds are the true delicacy.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

​


WateryTart said:


> Because only the eggshells that are lightly glazed in dirty kleenex and coffee grounds are the true delicacy.


Ahh! So I've just been seasoning the food ones wrong! I'm such a dodo sometimes! :grin2:


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

I heard about the biotin thing too, but I figure a wolf in nature wouldn't go cook its egg first would it lol? Thanks for all the input y'all! So one egg a day for a 75 lb male wouldn't be excessive? Awesome!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Stangbait said:


> We feed one hard-boiled egg per day. A raw feeder told us to avoid raw eggs because raw egg white is a biotin inhibitor.


 If you are concerned that raw egg whites may interfere with biotin absorption, cook eggs slightly (refer to above) so that the whites are cooked but not the yellow yolk.


Moms


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> I heard about the biotin thing too, but I figure a wolf in nature wouldn't go cook its egg first would it lol?


Wolves also wouldn't be eating nearly as many eggs and on a regular schedule either...


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> I heard about the biotin thing too, but I figure a wolf in nature wouldn't go cook its egg first would it lol? Thanks for all the input y'all! So one egg a day for a 75 lb male wouldn't be excessive? Awesome!


Lucky Boy!!!

Look at that presentation!!!! :grin2:


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Stangbait said:


> We feed one hard-boiled egg per day. A raw feeder told us to avoid raw eggs because raw egg white is a biotin inhibitor.



which disabled when you provide the WHOLE egg with the egg's YOLK


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Random pet travel tip for egg-loving dogs: La Quinta hotels are all pet-friendly, and they always have boiled eggs without seasoning on the free breakfast buffet. I get a breakfast plate "for myself" to take back to the room.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Magwart said:


> Random pet travel tip for egg-loving dogs: La Quinta hotels are all pet-friendly, and they always have boiled eggs without seasoning on the free breakfast buffet. I get a breakfast plate "for myself" to take back to the room.


Lol great minds think alike!!! We did the same thing at the la Quinta in NC with Gandalf when he was little.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> GandalfTheShepherd said:
> 
> 
> > I heard about the biotin thing too, but I figure a wolf in nature wouldn't go cook its egg first would it lol? Thanks for all the input y'all! So one egg a day for a 75 lb male wouldn't be excessive? Awesome!
> ...


He may be a little spoiled lol!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> I heard about the biotin thing too, but I figure a wolf in nature wouldn't go cook its egg first would it lol? Thanks for all the input y'all! So one egg a day for a 75 lb male wouldn't be excessive? Awesome!



ttached Thumbnails
Click image for larger version

Name:	IMG_6318_1515004139251.jpg
Views:	13
Size:	76.9 KB
ID:	470714




what have you got in that bowl?

those chunks of carrots will have no purpose other than a chew 
the green beans , which are at the outset low in nutrition , have little purpose


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

7 eggs a day is too much. This is what my GSD mix stole every morning until I caught him in the act with his butt sticking out of the chicken coop. I thought that the chickies had stopped laying for several weeks! He ate them with shells and all. I never saw or smell "side effects"


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

carmspack said:


> ttached Thumbnails
> Click image for larger version
> 
> Name:	IMG_6318_1515004139251.jpg
> ...


I'm sorry were you trying to be offensive? This was his special new years eve feast, the first time in his life he has ever gotten carrots and green beans. And they do serve a great purpose, he LOVED them. I see no harm in feeding a couple carrots and some green beans once a year if they give my dog joy, after all I bet you eat donuts and cake every once in a while even if they aren't nutritious for you am I right? I spend over $500 a month on my dogs special raw rabbit dog food, he is very well taken care of... he doesn't get kibble and bits. My ignore list just keeps getting longer doesn't it?

Anyways our good holistic vet today said 4 eggs per week is a better amount, she said to make sure you soft boil them as dogs cannot digest the whites. Make sure the yolk is still liquid. I think someone else on here mentioned this about the biotin! I trust this vet, I waited an entire year to get an appointment in to see her! We learned tons about nutrition and what we can do to help Gandalf continue to recover!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> ......the first time in his life he has ever gotten carrots and green beans. And they do serve a great purpose, he LOVED them. I see no harm in feeding a couple carrots and some green beans once a year if they give my dog joy


I give all my dogs raw carrots (the big ones) starting from the time they're puppies. They're great for teething. As adults they still all love them. :smile2:


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My gal-dog gets a carrot every evening after her dinner. It is like dessert an she loves them. I give her a big crunchy one, no babies. My less expensive than the bully sticks my big-boy likes, but she wouldn't snub a bully stick now and then. 

Along with the morning boiled egg my dogs often get a slice of crunchy apple, their reward for finding my cup of coffee when my husband hides it.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

car2ner said:


> My gal-dog gets a carrot every evening after her dinner. It is like dessert an she loves them. I give her a big crunchy one, no babies. My less expensive than the bully sticks my big-boy likes, but she wouldn't snub a bully stick now and then.
> 
> Along with the morning boiled egg my dogs often get a slice of crunchy apple, their reward for finding my cup of coffee when my husband hides it.


lol that's too funny!! Good dogs! Our holistic vet said apples baked in the oven with a little cinnamon on them would be great for Gandalf along with cooked squash and some sort of berry that started with a G I can't remember right now.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> lol that's too funny!! Good dogs! Our holistic vet said apples baked in the oven with a little cinnamon on them would be great for Gandalf along with cooked squash and some sort of berry that started with a G I can't remember right now.


Interesting! My dog used to like apples when she was a puppy, but I quit letting her have any when it messed with her system (she had kind of a sensitive GI tract when she was young). If you mean Goji berries, what are they for? Asking because I didn't know dogs ate those!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

WateryTart said:


> GandalfTheShepherd said:
> 
> 
> > lol that's too funny!! Good dogs! Our holistic vet said apples baked in the oven with a little cinnamon on them would be great for Gandalf along with cooked squash and some sort of berry that started with a G I can't remember right now.
> ...


Yes I think it was Goji berries! She said they were high in antioxidants and vitamins. Gandalf is very vitamin deficient from his illness among other things. She said his hips looked bad, his nails were brittle, and his spleen felt inflamed still to her. She also said his tongue looked very dark and he seemed dehydrated overall, perhaps why he gulps water so much and she recommended adding organic oils to his diet since the rabbit is so lean and giving him grass fed beef. She spent over 2 hours examining him, explaining to us what we can give him and what we can do in the future! It was a little overwhelming to be honest... I am worried about introducing the apples and all these new things for those same reasons, with his sensitive tummy I'm not sure how he will handle it all but he's been doing much better lately. She said do not give probiotics every day but DO give pro enzymes. Her reasoning for cutting out the probiotics was that the man made thing does not even closely resemble what you find in a dogs gut, it is just to encourage growth and he should not become dependent on it. She said if he relapses when taking him off probiotics a fecal transplant is a real possibility (yuck!). Probiotics should only be given a couple times a week not every day. She also looked over his allergy test and apparently I overlooked he is allergic to the chemicals they put in those anti tick and flea meds (like frontline & advantix) so we will have to do essential oils for our tick problem... we learned a lot!!!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I use raw carrots as treats. Great for teething and far fewer calories then most commercial treats. The one caution I was given was sugar content? I don't know how many would be to many but all my dogs have loved carrots.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Carrots do make great treats and chews! BUT (and I think that this was the point that @carmspack was making about them)

If you are using them to balance out your dog's nutrition, like if feeding a raw diet with all the necessary nutrients coming from whole food sources OR if you believe in the health benefits of feeding phytonutrients , whole raw carrots are pretty much useless. 

A dog's GI system - the length of it and the enzymes it produces is NOT designed to break down cellulose. All the nutritional goodness of the carrots pass right through. Poor nutrient absorption. 

If you are giving a carrot just for funzies. Raw is fine (although lots of dogs with sensitive tummies don't handle raw veggies well)

But if you are going for nutrition from carrots (and most other fruits and veggies really) you get more bang for your buck if you "pre digest" in some way before feeding - pureeing, lightly cooking, or lacto-fermenting. 

REALLY important point if someone is using vegetables to balance out a diet.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I add raw eggs about once or twice a week as a topper. 
My dogs do not like:eat the shells either lol. So I don’t bother putting them in.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

voodoolamb said:


> Carrots do make great treats and chews! BUT (and I think that this was the point that @carmspack was making about them)
> 
> If you are using them to balance out your dog's nutrition, like if feeding a raw diet with all the necessary nutrients coming from whole food sources OR if you believe in the health benefits of feeding phytonutrients , whole raw carrots are pretty much useless.
> 
> ...



exactly the point .

gandalf said "I'm sorry were you trying to be offensive?" 
What ? 
since when is a oerson who cares and is trying to help , asking a genuine question offensive. 
I have tried to give you help in the past .
Since this dog was introduced to the forum , it seems as if the majority of posts have centered
around his digestive problems

That bowl of "food" looked like
some canned dog food pate. With a chunk of carrot and some green beans 

that log of carrot had about as much purpose as a chunk of wood - because the dog would not have been able to withdraw any nutrients from it -- cellulose -

Gandalf , in a later post you said Gandalf
" is very vitamin deficient from his illness among other things. She said his hips looked bad, his nails were brittle, and his spleen felt inflamed still to her. She also said his tongue looked very dark and he seemed dehydrated overall "

you need to get that dog some good nutrition -- 

the comments about the probiotics being a man-made thing -- explain please


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How are probiotics a man made thing? Probiotics are live bacteria. Dogs do have different flora in their gut than humans. Some strains are the same but others are not. 

Please explain how they are man made. Probiotics are certainly not synthetic. I eat kefir almost daily and give some to Seger as well. Packed full of probiotics.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Study from 1918 on the gut flora of dogs
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2104311/pdf/jmedres00023-0139.pdf


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> How are probiotics a man made thing? Probiotics are live bacteria. Dogs do have different flora in their gut than humans. Some strains are the same but others are not.
> 
> Please explain how they are man made. Probiotics are certainly not synthetic. I eat kefir almost daily and give some to Seger as well. Packed full of probiotics.


Indeed .
that was some nonsensical , unsupported by research, rambling on about probiotics and their role in health , immune health .

one can not become addicted to nor dependent on probiotics provided 
" Her reasoning for cutting out the probiotics was that the man made thing does not even closely resemble what you find in a dogs gut, it is just to encourage growth and he should not become dependent on it. "

Man made thing --- as Jax said , probiotics are living entities which are cultured (farmed) .
Strains are the same whether in human or animal gut -- although there are some strains which would have a greater likelihood in colonizing more in one biome than another.

each and every gut is like a finger print -- a living inner universe , determined by diet , medication , stresses , aging and replacement and balancing of some attempt at an optimum
immune modulating gut flora.

without a thriving probiotic rich gut flora you have death . 
you can have a total antibiotic induced , scorched earth , wipeout and then the living body , dog or man , has no immune system to speak of .

when providing a probiotic some strains will find their niche and colonize, others will not . 

the U of T just held a second microbiome summit ---
https://www.townhallmedicine.com/join-the-microbiome-summit/

Order - Microbiome Medicine Summit 2

https://medicine.utoronto.ca/news/genetic-origins-gut-bacteria

a friend , specializing in biological medicine, attended the most recent syposium in Baden-Baden Germany . He had access to the most brilliant , leading edge researchers advancing knowledge in overall health, emotional and mental health , and cancer prevention and control.
This is epigenetics .

Did Gandalf inherit a competent , diverse , maternally provided microbiome at birth?
who knows.
Did the dog enjoy a good beginning which nurtured a strong , gut centered (bacterial) immune system?
maybe not . Typical assaults would have been vaccinations (alter/stall) , antibiotics , medications, poor diet .
there is your genesis to chronic conditions --- which are reduced to symptom based treatment rather than understanding the orchestration and interplay of the whole .

--------- ignore if you wish ---- but get your vet interested in further study

---------- goji berries -- well , lol , another great experience -- while participating in an organics health market and major health trade shows , was meeting a Chinese gentleman and his Canadian business partner who were responsible for introducing and generating interest in Goji berries to the North American market.
He was the "grower". Certified organic -- family run enterprise .

I had a table beside him and sampled his wonderful , freshly imported berries.

people lined up to get the new product . 

as in all things there are differences in quality . Some goji berries are not good -- growing, harvesting , storage making a difference in quality.

there are also Goji berries which are super premium sourced from the Heaven Mountains of northern China . 

I love my Gojis -- Gojiccino latte's , Yum


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

carmspack said:


> voodoolamb said:
> 
> 
> > Carrots do make great treats and chews! BUT (and I think that this was the point that @carmspack was making about them)
> ...


The dog was so deficient because he was having bloody diarrhea and throwing up for 8 months of his life from a parasite and allergies, NOT because of the food he is eating. My vet said I am feeding him the best possible food right now, RAW RABBIT. I tried him on a less commercial non HPP processed raw rabbit and he didn't do as well on it, so what you called "canned food" is raw rabbit instinct variety patties I broke up with my hands and put into his bowl. You are just attacking me for the fun of it. Do you really think you know better than one of the most experienced holistic vets in the world? Hilarious. Not to mention all those veggies were cooked to help aid in digestion even if they were just his special feast. _*** Removed by ADMIN ***_

FYI _*** Removed by ADMIN ***_, the probiotic strands are man selected there are BILLIONS out there we chose from, these pro biotics are not identical to what strands you would find in a dogs gut.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

This has gone way off topic to you critizing my dogs bowl, all I was asking was about eggs.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Good call Gandalf. 

I believe we have threads about how to feed our dogs. Let's keep this one specific about eggs. If we add an aside please bring it back to topic. And Play Nice.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> This has gone way off topic to you critizing my dogs bowl, all I was asking was about eggs.


Asking about eggs in this thread, but other threads about nutrition, and vast issues. Anyone that participates in forums should know that threads wander a bit off topic naturally. The only reason carrots and beans came up was because of the picture that the OP posted. I've been lucky enough not to need Carmspack advice, my dogs have been healthy since birth. I do appreciate all the advice and knowledge she freely share with this forum. There are numerous dogs connected here that she has helped, so telling her to put a sock in it, may just be the rudest thing I've read here. Grow up, please, and please block away, you've immaturity isn't needed.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

One last thought, why go on a forum to ask advice if you've finally met with one of the most holistic vets in the world? hmmm.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

ksotto333 said:


> One last thought, why go on a forum to ask advice if you've finally met with one of the most holistic vets in the world? hmmm.


We hadn't been yet, my appt was Thursday check my original post date. I waited 11 months to see this vet the waitlist was that long.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It is interesting about probiotics and wanting to learn more I like the veer off on this thread. I have heard the gut has billions of probiotics and just recently was told taking supplemental probiotics do not make much of a difference as people believe, although it does not hurt. I was a bit surprised hearing this. I had this conversation while inquiring about equine elixirs for horses which I know a few people are very happy with the results on their horses- it helps the body to stimulate growth of a coating to protect the gastrointestinal tract for horses. I still believe supplementing probiotics can only help. I also know a family member who recently is bringing their son to a doctor who is a dedicated nutritionist that promotes a diet that supports a healthy immune system who highly recommends supplementing probiotics and strongly against vaccines. Recently did just a small amount of reading on probiotics and I did not realize their was such a probiotic controversy. I will enjoy reading about all the articles that are posted on this thread. The link is for a horse supplement - for horses only but has some great stuff in it.
https://www.equineelixirs.com/products/equine-gastric-support-and-ulcer-prevention


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

carmspack said:


> Did Gandalf inherit a competent , diverse , maternally provided microbiome at birth?


"Did Gandalf inherit...." is actually a really good question. A bloat study is being conducted right now and they are finding the same thing in GSD's that they found in Great Dane's. A gene that prevents the body from maintaining the good flora needed to properly digest food. Interesting stuff there.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

carmspack said:


> Indeed .
> that was some nonsensical , unsupported by research, rambling on about probiotics and their role in health , immune health .
> 
> one can not become addicted to nor dependent on probiotics provided
> ...


I guess maybe OP got her words mixed up and confused man MADE with man SELECTED??? 

But either way... I guess we just need to select the RIGHT probiotics for our dogs. 

I've always been curious about your feeding philosophy Carmen, what you base it on. 

Personally, for me, I like to base the overall blue print of my dog's diet on the diets of coyotes and jackals with modern research on phytonutrients to help pick what fruits/vegges I offer. I know that the grey wolf is the closest living relative, but I believe that the domestic dog's ancestors and modern pariah dogs, fill(ed) an ecological niche closer to that of the modern jackals/coyotes than the grey wolf. And dogs and coyotes/jackals are still pretty close genetically...

As it is... Something that always struck me as an important point when looking at wild canid's diet is the incredible amount of decaying flesh and rotting vegetable matter they eat. I'm a believer in the dogs as scavenger mode of domestication. 

I have kinda moved away from using commercial probiotic supplements (Usually only using them after illness (especially if antibiotics were used) or if dealing with an obvious microflora imbalance like yeast - when I need quick colonization. For the day to day I have begun incorporating more fermented foods. I keep a jar of fermented veggies going on the counter, do home made yogurt, and offer commercial fermented fish stock. One day I'll get brave/the time to look into fermenting meats... but that is a future me endeavor. I do a little gardening and give some of the organic produce unwashed with a bit of dirt on it. 

And oh god - your point about scorched earth. I had to do a course of antibiotics last summer and I am STILL not back 100% were I need to be with my own microflora. I mean I always knew theoretically the effects of antibiotic usage - but living it myself, the feeling run down, the tummy troubles, the lady troubles, BLECH. And how LONG it is taking to really get it back to healthy levels (Ok to be fair my dogs eat healthier than I do! But still!). All I know is I will probably completely over haul my post antibiotic care and feeding for my dogs based on my experience. 

With sooo many GSDs having sensitive stomach issues and IBS/IBD - it makes me curious about the human studies linking childhood use of antibiotics with adult IBS.

https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/777412

I can't help but wonder if we are causing all these issues our selves... If it is an issue - What things should breeders and new puppy owners be doing to reduce the risk of needing antibiotics. We see a lot about not taking pups out in public so there is less chance of exposure - but the immune system starts in the gut and it's strength is so closely tied with stress. Maybe there is something to offering colostrum when the come home and not letting wee littles "cry it out". Interesting stuff to think about.

Thank you for sharing that research. Looks like I have some reading to do!




> ---------- goji berries -- well , lol , another great experience -- while participating in an organics health market and major health trade shows , was meeting a Chinese gentleman and his Canadian business partner who were responsible for introducing and generating interest in Goji berries to the North American market.
> He was the "grower". Certified organic -- family run enterprise .
> 
> I had a table beside him and sampled his wonderful , freshly imported berries.
> ...


I don't have much experience with gojis, except a few dried ones here and there (The dark chocolate covered ones were aaaaamazing) But I have heard the same - that source and quality are of utmost importance. 

I've also heard reports from people that they can have a uhhhh... laxative... effect. Some people only being able to eat very few before tummy troubles. 

Do you think they could have the same effect in dogs? Is it safe to feed them to dogs with known stomach issues?

ETA: Nevermind. Disregard the above interesting topics that could be important for EVERY member of the board...since we are supposed to keep the topic to eggs I guess. 

I guess to get back onto the egg topic...

What's your opinion on mimicking the seasonal availability of eggs by feeding them more abundantly certain times of year and reducing or eliminating them all together during the rest?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes threads veer off topic. 
Gandalf, I have a dog with multiple health issues, allergies, joint and muscle deficiencies, bad heart, weak lungs, crappy eye sight, balance issues, sensitive stomach, etc.
Only animal on the planet who's allergic/sensitive to colostrum. Sigh. Made her chew big raw spots on her hips/back, and throw up.
I keep her whole diet as natural and unprocessed as I can. She gets 1 raw egg every two days(only because she gets the organic ones and they are holy crap expensive!), carrots and other veggies, fruit and berries for treats, yogurt when I can get her to like it, raw meat and bones as often as possible and which ever supplements she can have. She likes hawthorn.
Carmen bent over backwards to try and help me, and has offered tons of advice to those of us with less then perfect dogs.
You are very fortunate, the vets here have written Shadow off, won't even try. One flat out told me that I should just put her down as she was a waste of time and money.
I think the assumption was that the big chunk of carrot was part of your dogs diet. As such it would be useless, but as a treat and a fun chew they are awesome. Incidentally Shadow had roasted turkey, yams and stewed cranberries for Yule dinner, so I get the idea. 
Try to keep in mind that we have many resident experts on here who offer up their time and knowledge for free.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Yes threads veer off topic.
> Gandalf, I have a dog with multiple health issues, allergies, joint and muscle deficiencies, bad heart, weak lungs, crappy eye sight, balance issues, sensitive stomach, etc.
> *Only animal on the planet who's allergic/sensitive to colostrum*. Sigh. Made her chew big raw spots on her hips/back, and throw up.
> I keep her whole diet as natural and unprocessed as I can. She gets 1 raw egg every two days(only because she gets the organic ones and they are holy crap expensive!), carrots and other veggies, fruit and berries for treats, yogurt when I can get her to like it, raw meat and bones as often as possible and which ever supplements she can have. She likes hawthorn.
> ...


And here I thought I had the only dog who couldn’t handle colostrum! My boy vomits and/or has explosive diarrhea if he is given colostrum. He also can’t have tripe without very bad things happening. It's frustrating when the “superfoods” don’t work for your dog!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

If the OP doesn't mind the wandering off of the thread I don't either, BUT people were starting to get snippy. I don't want to see a good thread loose it's way because someone misunderstood, which easily happens in text. And she specifically asked to not get into debating her other food choices. 

If everyone can carry on without letting emotional buttons get pushed then I have no problem with it.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

This is the dog food advisor rating on the food I feed: https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natures-variety-dog-food-raw-frozen/

It is very good food! Anyone saying I'm feeding CANNED FOOD and nothing else nutritional is lying. I feed great quality raw food, supplemental veggies, eggs, big raw meaty bones among other things!!!! It is just plain slander and RUDE! Not helpful advice at all in anyway. Start another thread if you have interest in another topic, I was just asking about eggs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think you are over reacting. First, many people feed canned food and it's fully nutritional, meeting AAFCO requirements. Saying someone is feeding canned food is not an insult. Second, someone asking about the carrots and explaining that dogs cannot digest raw vegetables or get nutrition from them is not rude nor is it slander. 

Perhaps you should ask the world experienced holistic vet on how many eggs your dog should eat. There is no cookie cutter answer to your question. It is based on the nutritional needs of the specific dog and based on what the diet needs to balance it.


----------



## kylesteven90 (May 5, 2018)

I give my shepherd eggs most days. I started by giving her the whole egg, but then I saw undigested egg shell in her mess, so I guess they don't digest it .. or is it just my dog? I try to keep it raw, but she loves scrambled so she has that a couple of times a week.


----------

